# Farewell!



## la reine victoria

Dear Friends,

Now is the time to say "au revoir".  I am at the beginning of a new adventure with my partner, selling small antiques and antiquarian books.  I shall have little time to spare for the forums so, regrettably, I must take my leave of you.  Do I see flags waving in jubilation?  

I have greatly enjoyed being a forum member and will remember, with affection, the many friends I have made here.  I hope you will keep in touch by PM.

I shall miss you all very much.  Thanks for all that we have shared together.


Hugs and kisses,
LRV


----------



## Jana337

Ciao, Majesty. But I doubt you will be able to resist. 

Jana


----------



## danielfranco

Your Highness:
One shall regret to not benefit from your great presence in the forums.

Your great name inspires all of us with so much awe that whenever you thought that some thread or other was humorous we could be sure that it was so. And when you thought that other threads were serious we behaved appropriately. 
I, for one, will miss the great moral beacon of your wisdom in these forums. Best of luck in all your endeavors.

Dan F.

* PS - To all doubting Thomases out there: although almost difficult to the point of distraction, it is quite possible to "just visit" with old friends here in the WRF without personal neuroses getting the better of you and making you post like mad.
It just takes a bit of determination.
And some spanking.*


----------



## elroy

Are you really leaving?

The fact that you want people to keep in touch by PM necessarily implies that you will be logging on quite regularly.

Will you really log on only to read your PM's?

Somehow I doubt it. 

Either way, all the best!  We'll miss you if you do leave!


----------



## heidita

I hope everybody is right and you won't be able to resist....everybody loves you and I know your dear love for the forum, so I am sure we will see you around and have the pleasure of your company.


----------



## Outsider

Best wishes, dear Reine Victoria.


----------



## natasha2000

You'll be back, I know.

I really enjoyed your presence at this forum, your Majesty. I loved to read your posts, I don't know if I enjoyed more in what you've written or the very same language you used, so royal and so typically English. I learned from you a lot, although maybe you are not even aware of the great help you provided me.



I wish you all the best and to have a great time in your new adventure, but...
I know, you'll be back, your Majesty... I am positively sure about that.


----------



## Hakro

So our Beloved Faerie Queen goes a-riding to her tree-top dwelling and then towards new adventures!

Good luck!

We won't forget you!


----------



## Bonjules

Yeah, sure.
No need to kid us, LRV, forget it.
Why, of course you will launch that
occasional post;
who wouldn't :You'll need to get your
sanity back after haggling with
the folks long enough over bric a brac.
Just wait! (And not to worry, we'll still
take you back...)
good luck


----------



## loladamore

Sniff, sniff...  WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA...

Where will be without your sense of decorum and propriety to guide us? And without someone to tell us if there is actually any difference between the two?
Come on, tell us the truth; you're running off with Daniel, aren't you!

You will be sorely missed, Ma'am. Good luck!


----------



## maxiogee

Do not, please, become a stranger.
There will be a huge LRV-shaped hole here until you return.


----------



## roxcyn

I wish you the best there is.  Each member contributes so much to this forum


----------



## Nunty

The message is a little mixed, Magesty, but I do how we will see you back often! Your messages are gems, each and every one belongs in the Crown Jewels collection.

Best of luck in your new venture!


----------



## geve

Oh no, it can't be! Nowhere have I seen that queens could resign just for personal convenience. You could abdicate your responsibilities, but you couldn't keep away from your representation duties!

But come on, forer@s, let us not be a bitter ex-lover or an abandoned toy full of sorrow. 
We must remember the good times that we had, and know that at one point, we mattered to her. We haven't left her unchanged, and filled with memories of us she shall go and spread her good spirit in other places. 
It wouldn't be fair to keep her all for ourselves. Oh, how lucky they are, those who will benefit from the time you will not spend here!


PS: But if you come and post now and then, all the above forer@s promise to not say "I told you!" Right guys?


----------



## LV4-26

I think I'm gonna be sad, I think it's today
The queen that's driving us mad is going away

Maybe she's got a ticket to Ryde...
Anyway, we'll miss your Wight magic here.
Fare thee well, your majesty...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Doit-on souhaiter que peu de clients voudront acheter tes articles ? 
A bientôt LRV !


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Hey, hey, Your Majesty, this is a queenly gest but a real Majesty never abandons her people (or so my grandmother - a great Royalist - used to tell me), she still cares and pops in to see how they are doing.


----------



## zebedee

Best of luck in your new adventure, I'm sure if you put the same enthusiasm into this new project as you do into your forum visits, it'll be a roaring success.

You know where we are...

best wishes


----------



## Vanda

Rainha, I can assure you that you are not going to resist to your self exile. You'll come back, you'll see! I know your help is valued in here and you are going to miss the community.
Anyway, good luck on your enterprise! See you around!


----------



## carolineR

Fare well ? No, Fare back !
Are you sure you can resist ? 
I shall very much miss our belov'd Victoria ! what ? No more pictures of the sweet heiress to feast our eyes on ? No more clever posts to feed our minds ?
What 'll become of us ?


----------



## la reine victoria

Well, did you ever?

Your messages had me in floods of tears. 
 

You were all correct in your assumption that I wouldn't be able to resist. So I am back for a short time on Sundays only - my day of semi-rest.

*LV4 *- your message was pure genius.  Ticket to Ryde!  

Pleased to say that all is going well with our new venture, but it is hard work. Lest we be denounced as "blatant capitalists" we wish it to be known that we are donating some of our profits to a most worthy charity on the Isle of Wight - The Lord Louis Mountbatten Hospice.

Thank you all so much for your affectionate messages.


Love from
LRV


----------



## mjscott

Don't believe the queen! Her farewell is a ruse to get us into her antiques shop!

Good to see you're still with us, LRV!


----------



## la reine victoria

mjscott said:


> Don't believe the queen! Her farewell is a ruse to get us into her antiques shop!
> 
> Good to see you're still with us, LRV!


 

Errrrr!  I didn't think I'd be rumbled so easily.  

But thank you so much.  




LRV


----------



## mimi2

Hi, La reine Victoria.
I miss you too.
Come back with us when you have time.
Good luck!
mimi.


----------



## loladamore

mjscott said:


> Her farewell is a ruse to get us into her antiques shop!


 
Let us know when the shop goes online!


----------



## JazzByChas

Well, you majesticalness....

I am sure that we have benefitted greatly from you wit, you humor, and your interesting view of life!  All shall be greatly missed!

Nonetheless, we hope you the best in your new adventure, and may you suceed beyond your wildest dreams.

Best regards,

Your loyal subject,
Chas.


----------



## Fernando

We would regret your farewell to the forum. I hope you will find some time to stay present.


----------



## Eugin

I think LRV is going to do exactly as Fernando did to us some time ago. He also said he was not going to participate anymore in the forums and look at him now.... over 4.500 posts....  

I think both of you needed some boost of confidence and self-esteem to check how valuable you are in the forums... Somehow, I think you got what you wanted.....   

Besides, Queen... tell us, where on Earth are you going to enjoy yourself so much other than here??  Come on.... you don´t need to enter the forum everyday, but with staying tuned is enough!!!

Now seriously... if you are really thinking in leaving us... THINK AGAIN!!!! (I need a crying face here...  )

Anyway, all the best for you, today and always!!!!!
Your true admirer, 

E u g e


----------



## Mei

Ay ay ay... don't say "Good bye"... just say "See you"... as you can see we are all sure you will be back... well we hope so!  

It has been a pleasure to read you.

Good morning, and in case I don't see ya, good afternoon, good evening, and good night!  (Thanks Mr, Truman)

Mei


----------

